# Another apartment help request



## domink (Jun 4, 2008)

hi,
so was in dubai over the weekend and got the offer, shall be relocating in 6-8 weeks. 

My office is in the Emirates Towers and i was wondering what the best place to stay at would be. Have been told that the Marina etc are against the flow of rush hour traffic, is that true?

Also how long would that drive be, i dont expect to have a car for about 3-6 months in Dubai and was wondering if staying near the marina would make the daily commute by cab difficult.

Any thoughts would be much appreciated. I would like to stay by the beach and live the good life etc , but do tell me if the commute to the emirates towers becomes ridiculous

thanks!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

wouldn't bother with the Marina, it is crap anyway!! try Satwa, Mankhool, Bur Dubai.


----------



## domink (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks geordie,
havent heard any of these places mentioned before - forgive my ignorance, but how far are they from the emirates towers in terms of a cab ride?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

10 minutes or so.


----------



## Shuja (May 29, 2008)

I suggest leasing a car for couple of months instead of using cabs ..you'ld save the hassle of waiting around for cabs all day long. Also, If you'd be working at Emirates Tower, Barsha is close by (next to emirates mall), Downtown Burj or sheikh Zayed Road wouldn't be a bad place to live either .. Concerning Marina .. its more of a construction site then a residential complex right now ..


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

sorry but Emirates Towers is nowhere near Al Barsha!

Also look at Healthcare City area and like Shuja says Downtown Dubai (pricey)


----------



## Shuja (May 29, 2008)

isnt Emirates Tower on Sheikh Zayed Road near Trade center ? If not, then I apologize for providing the wrong information, but if it indeed is on SZR, then Barsha would be less then 15 mins drive with no traffic coming into Dubai in mornings.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

since when was there no traffic going into Dubai??


----------



## Shuja (May 29, 2008)

since half of dubai works in either media/internet city of jabel ali..traffic flow into dubai is very minimal in the mornings, whereas in the evenings its the opposite ..have you noticed something different


----------



## domink (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks guys - though im thoroughly confused now 

Emirates Towers are the two strange looking buildings (wait a min 90% of all buildings in dubai are strange looking..) right next to DIFC with the rolling stock quote tickers in the lawn.

Ideally i would like all the conveniences of living in an excellent modern apartment complex (gym/pool etc) with a nice view and a short commute to work - i know i dont ask for too much 

hope that helps narrow it down, any suggestions are much appreciated..

thanks!


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Domink,
have you received my PM ?

Cheers
Lenochka


----------

